# Unroot .21



## david522 (May 15, 2012)

Anybody know how i can unroot .21 .. im not unlocked...
I need to RMA .

Please HELP!


----------



## emptyshell (Mar 6, 2012)

That's a big fail. To my knowledge the only way to un-root .21 is to unlock the bootloader. Then you can't RMA. I could be wrong though. So don't lose hope ;P


----------



## jermaine151 (Aug 26, 2011)

They won't care that it's rooted. They have done warranty work for unlocked users as well. Don't worry.


----------



## onebyside (May 1, 2012)

I sent my unit in for bent power pins, it was rooted and and unlocked. It came back a week later with a new and what looks like a better port/pin setup and relocked and upgraded to .21

no charge.


----------



## david522 (May 15, 2012)

jermaine151 said:


> They won't care that it's rooted. They have done warranty work for unlocked users as well. Don't worry.


Ya think? I just dont want any problems
I didnt unlock, So yeah.


----------



## Striatum_bdr (Apr 25, 2012)

david522 said:


> Ya think? I just dont want any problems
> I didnt unlock, So yeah.


There have been several reports of free-of-charge RMA on unlocked devices, like broken screen (it happens with docks sometimes) or other hardware concerns.


----------



## david522 (May 15, 2012)

He assured me the WIFI problems have been fixed
WE SHALL SEE.


----------

